# My small single garage build



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I've been into detailing now for quite sometime but we have just moved into our first 'owned' house so it was time to sort the garage (one of my main wants for the house) and get it worthy for me  - my wife saw it as a chance to get my "car crap" out of the house!

So the house and garage (the car was filthy after a long week and riving up and down the country!)









So very plain and dark:









The ultimate aim is to go floor tiles in the end but that is a longer term plan due £££ (teachers are not well paid!)

Time for some paint:









Going well:









Already looking brighter! Never painting breeze blocks again. Not a fun job!

Painted the floor. It will do for now (it looks pretty) but I will be order some mototiles seemless tiles in the future.









Some "skirting" 

















Some decal work:










































And the car back in for the first time in a week:



























Also showing the start of the tiles on the floor.

Finally to protect the doors when opening them inside the garage (modern cars with only 3 doors mean the door is very long!

I use a children's pool noodle (used to help children learn to swim) cut in half and then attached the wall.


















Future plans:

Raised storage at the back
Aluminium workbench top for my fathers old workbench
Much better lighting
Framing posters etc


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

So with winter came darkness and after a car detailing session I realised that some new lights were in order

Enter some headaches working out what I needed to do to make everything work:


New house light for the wife

LED 'security light' so I can see where the door lock is!


Old single bulb wiring (power was off by now of course!)


In progress


Getting there



Ahh light  all checked for safety! Two 5foot tubes with diffusers and a 4 foot t5 over the work bench. At the moment the workbench is wired to be plugged in but I've changed my mind and will wire it into the 'main lights' next week. 


Of course at the other end of the garage scale! Dad can always do it bigger!


I hope you all had a merry and safe Christmas!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good use of space. Nice job.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Cracking job mate, every man needs a garage!!


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> Cracking job mate, every man needs a garage!!


100%. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice, alas the car would have to stay outside for me would soon have the garage full of other stuff...:lol:

Hopefully motorbikes...

Your garage looks great such a simple thing as paint and a bit more light making a huge difference.

Most modern house builds the garage is a token gesture so they can list it but most modern cars won't fit in them never mind get out of the vehicle, lord forbid you should be able to get out of it and with most with zircon there isn't even a sun roof to climb out of...:lol:

Again a great job...:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely garage, nice and bright, I must say it has to be a tight squeeze to get out when you have parked up. Best of luck in your new home.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

james_death said:


> Very Nice, alas the car would have to stay outside for me would soon have the garage full of other stuff...:lol:
> 
> Hopefully motorbikes...
> 
> ...


I have a new build from December 2014 and agree. The garage is nice but it could do with being wider to actually be used as a garage. Not that there is any danger of that happening with a combination of garden furniture, detailing gear, bikes, gym equipment and a motor bike now. That and all the other crap i seem to accumulate and no matter how many times i sort it the stuff just seems to keep multiplying lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Hope you didn't too many lbs over Christmas, or are you posting from inside the car?


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Great idea for the swimming aids as door protectors, will try that myself. Got some at the moment on top of the shed door frames so when I go inside I don't bash my head, being 6'3"


----------



## lisajmerrick (Mar 3, 2015)

Like what you done with your garage. You have given me a kick up my backside to sort out my new build single detached garage. Will be utilising the loft space soon as. Makes sense to be able to off load some of the crap up there.


----------



## jimny33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Finally got my flooring in I wanted










It really makes a difference. I went for the mototile seamless floor tiles


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I like that!


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Thread bump

Looks similar to the size of mine in the new house im moving to & has given me inspiration,great work mate


----------

